# Merrell shoes?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Anyone heard of Merrell shoes? I am looking for a good shoe for my upcoming trip to Scotland/England. I saw some Merrell shoes I like, but I have never heard of this brand.


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

My parents both use merrel shoe/boots during the winter. Supposedly they are really good and comfortable, they almost swear by it. The fit is just not for my feet, so I can't speak for myself.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I have used and like Merrell (sp?) shoes and sandals. The are sturdy and comfortable if the shape of their "last" suits the unique shape of your feet (width, height of arch, contour of instep, etc.). Try before you buy!!! There is nothing quite as certain to kill a trip that sore feet. Shoe companies use different shaped "lasts" and comfort depends on getting it right (so does sole wear).

Break 'em in before your trip - I like to wear new boots (and I have done this with ski boots  ) around the house for a while. Take lots of socks. 

Happy wandering!!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

They have been around for some time and are a pretty good brand. I have a couple pairs of slip ons and a pair of their sandal/shoes that I wear like crazy. I like them because they can accomdate my orthotics and they last.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have worn Merrell sandals for many years and they are very comfortable. Not cheap either.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Another favourte brand of mine is Keen. Good for wide feet or annoying pinky toes that like to slip under your foot and get walked on like mine. 
Keen Footwear

Another one I like is Mephisto: Mephisto, manufacturer of shoes

And Naot: Welcome to NAOT

I have foot problems so I have a lot of experience with shoes.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been waring Merrells for years as they fit my slim heel perfectly.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Try before you buy and don't skimp on the socks. I pay $15/pair for hiking socks and consider it a bargain. 

Try some outlets like Cost Mountain Sports where you can compare the initial feel of the shoes. I think the hiking boots I got earlier this year are Merrel. Quite comfy, not ridiculously heavy and priced around $150.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Well after walking in the store trying many different shoes on I ended up with a pair of Men's Thermo Multi-sport.
Footwear - Hiking / Outdoor - Men - Merrell Men's Thermo Multi-sport Blk/Blue/Tan -SportChek.ca

A really nice fit and waterproof which should be good for the wonderful UK weather. Regarding socks: I have always worn dress socks, not because I dress up but because I prefer the thin socks. What are the benefits to hiking socks? I will be doing some light hiking on this trip up in the highlands.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Those look nice! Hiking socks are usually what they are made of - you want to make sure for one that your socks don't give you blisters in that they fit right and that they wick moisture away. Wool and cotton are the best fibres. These usually cost a bit more. You know your own feet - you know what to do. I hope those work well for you!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My favorite hiking socks are Ultimax by Wigwam. I prefer the mid height as they come up just above the boot. They fit snugly and really cushion the foot. They feel great on your feet even without shoes on. They wick moisture away from the foot which reduces blisters and the mesh sides and top keep the foot cool on the hottest of days. 

OpenDNS


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This last post makes me suspicious it is SPAM for the shoe site. Anyone else??

I could swear I read one by the same poster about ladies boots and the same web address, but it is missing now??


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I have used Merrels for close to 10 years now. Great, comfortable shoes.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I like the shoes very much, my only complaint was they were to hot. The weather we had in the UK was warm and sunny with only a little bit of rain while driving up to Scotland. It was fluke weather I guess, because I planned on a little bit cooler temps and rain, lots of rain. We had nothing but sunshine for 2 1/2 weeks. Other then that the shoes were fantastic!

Footwear - Hiking / Outdoor - Men - Merrell Men's Thermo Multi-sport Blk/Blue/Tan -SportChek.ca


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Sinc,

I hope you aren't referring to my post. I'm not sure why the link came up as Open DNS as I merely copied and pasted the link to the sock site. Just trying to help.

If you are referring to another post, then I'll leave it to the poster to respond.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macified said:


> Sinc,
> 
> I hope you aren't referring to my post. I'm not sure why the link came up as Open DNS as I merely copied and pasted the link to the sock site. Just trying to help.
> 
> If you are referring to another post, then I'll leave it to the poster to respond.


No sir. The post I referred to was removed. Not to worry. Sorry if it appeared that way Macified.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

No problem. I will defend my honour to the last (even when it isn't necessary).

Now back to the shoes.


----------

